# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  СРОЧНО!

## cyberdemon

Народ! помогите ломануть базу *.ptb, или хотя бы подскажите какой софт её может открыть! а то на экзаменах валюсь!:eek:

----------


## kalinov

Софтина Power Tab Editor тебе в помощь.

----------

